# Hobbytown Newport News / Va Beach Outdoor Asphalt



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

Both HobbyTown USA's in the Hampton Roads area will start running Outdoor Asphalt this spring. We will race on Saturdays, alternating each week. 

Sat. 3/5 Newport News HTU
Sat. 3/12 Va Beach HTU
Sat. 3/19 Newport News
Sat. 3/26 Va Beach HTU
and so on.

Classes include Nitro Sedan & Truck. Stock/19T/Open Mod Sedan & Truck.
First entry $10.00 additional class $5.00
We use AMBrc lap counting. The stores are located close to the track.
Practice starts at 10:00 a.m., Racing begins around 12:30 p.m.

The Virginia Beach track has plenty of power to tap into. No generators needed. Brand new blacktop surface.

The Newport News store usually has racers that pit on the far side of the track that use generators. Power is provided on the announcers side of the track, so get there early. Very smooth surface.

Both tracks will be of good size to accomodate the Open Mod Electrics and the 2-speed nitro demons. The layout may change weekly.

Questions? 
Newport News 890-4515
Virginia Beach 306-4760

Come on out this season!!


----------



## michal101 (Sep 25, 2001)

*Tires???*

Can we run foam or rubber tires? Personally, I prefer rubber tires!


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

On the new surface CS-27 & 32's seem to give better traction. If I am not mistaken most ran with rubber tires when we raced on the new surface last summer. Foam is allowed, but most will find rubber to be better.


----------



## Kirsten1 (Oct 4, 2001)

This Saturday March 12th racing will be at the Virginia Beach Store. 464-4140


----------

